# Watch this space - Redux (piccies added) ...



## Kaspar (Sep 16, 2009)

Not gonna rush, but I should have it done in a few hours.  Maybe.  This'll be the first with my metal lathe, now that I think on it.


----------



## arjudy (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow. Looks like some zebra resin from Ed. Can't wait to see the end product.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 16, 2009)

Crap, I was going to do one just like that.......Always a day late, guess I'll just have to skip it:wink:. And if you believe that I've got some ocean front property here in Ok. for sale....real cheap.


----------



## altaciii (Sep 16, 2009)

Can't wait to see what you cooked up.  Great lookin blank.  Good Luc with the turning.


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 16, 2009)

You can.  I've done this one before.  That's why this is a "redux" ...  This one will be a little more precise and will not require a CA finish, because the black veneer is all Onyx acrylic. Also, this time I will keep the bigger pictures I take of it.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 17, 2009)

Looking good, I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## mickr (Sep 17, 2009)

I remember your first one..it was atsounding..if this is better, I may just have to quit this pen business


----------



## RAdams (Sep 17, 2009)

WOW


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok...its the next day already, we wanna see it....now!


----------



## Rollerbob (Sep 17, 2009)

Come on, come on...will ya!!


----------



## Don Gaiser (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, that is really a beautiful pen.


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 17, 2009)

Let's hope!


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 17, 2009)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 17, 2009)

Had a tiny set back.  i could go ahead and shoot pictures, then fix it.... Hmmmm....


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 17, 2009)

Kaspar said:


> Had a tiny set back.  i could go ahead and shoot pictures, then fix it.... Hmmmm....



It's worth waiting for the fix, pix later...


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn Eric, this is an amazing blank!!  It is artwork without even being turned!!


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 17, 2009)

Problem solved.  Here it is capped.  





This one is cleaner in many ways compared to the first one I did.  Every mating surface and / or thickness critical piece was faced (trimmed / milled / sanded) to within .001 using a mini-thickness sander.  Very boring work, I must say.  But The results speak for themselves.  

Turned it on a mini-metal lathe and I like that way of doing it.


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice, in many ways.
Fine work!


----------



## hewunch (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome as usual! Can you give more info on the "mini thickness sander"?


----------



## Dan26 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow!!


----------



## Rollerbob (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow Eric, I think I just soiled myself. Beautiful work!! Another front page worthy work of art!!


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 17, 2009)

hewunch said:


> Awesome as usual! Can you give more info on the "mini thickness sander"?



One of the Byrnes machines.  You'll need a perfectly milled pushbar/ platform and doubled sided tape to make it work.  But I used it to clean up everything, even the blank itself before cutting.  

The thing I like most about this pen design is how the Zebra stripes create optical illusions.


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## mbroberg (Sep 17, 2009)

Beyond words!  Outstanding!!:biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 18, 2009)

WOW, awesome.


----------



## el_d (Sep 18, 2009)

Very Nice. Wow.


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 18, 2009)

A fantastic looking writing instrument


----------



## VisExp (Sep 18, 2009)

Beautiful work.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 18, 2009)

*stunned into silence


----------



## broitblat (Sep 18, 2009)

You know, I thought the blank was pretty cool looking without making anything from it, but now the pen!!!

  -Barry


----------



## DozerMite (Sep 18, 2009)

I knew I had seen it somewhere...
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Berea_Hardwoods_Pen_Kit_Images_9.htmhttp://www.ask.com/bar?q=arizona+si...=178&ab=0&u=http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/

Looks good, it inspired a design I did.


----------



## artme (Sep 19, 2009)

What a great pen!!


----------



## Ligget (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW, thats amazing! :worship:


----------



## jeff (Oct 1, 2009)

A nice shot for the front page!


----------



## Rollerbob (Oct 1, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Wow Eric, I think I just soiled myself. Beautiful work!! Another front page worthy work of art!!


 
I may not be able to compete, but I know my worthiness!!:biggrin: Way to go!!:wink:


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Jeff and everyone!


----------



## artme (Oct 1, 2009)

Wish I could see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.penturners.org/

or,


----------



## rpearson (Oct 1, 2009)

Outstanding colorful piece of work!  Congrats on front page!:biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Oct 2, 2009)

A couple of months of long hours has kept me from seeing a bunch of great pens being posted here. I sure missed this one and it is fantastic. I need to go back and see what else I missed. I am sure there will be very few, at best, that match this. 

Its not a pen, it is a work of art that happens to function as a pen! :good: :good: :good:


----------



## avbill (Oct 2, 2009)

Ocean front property Ha  In OKLAHOMA !    Where on the Red River! Now come out to California And I sell you some real Estate   eeven on the Golden Gate Bridge.  The district  needs money!!


----------



## elody21 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow!


----------

